# To Jump - or not to Jump?



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

While we were on a campsite in Norfolk last weekend one of the happy campers, with car and tent, asked if I could jump start his car as the battery had gone flat.

We have a Fiat Ducato based MH and to be honest I wasn't sure where his jump leads attach to my vehicle, I've never had the need to jump start anything for quite some years, and he had to look elsewhere for help.

The MH engine battery is under the front seat and the leisure battery under a side seat and it was only after I got back home and thought a bit more about it I remembered that I could possibly attach the leads under the bonnet of the Ducato.

I've found what I presume are the correct places to attach them, see photos, and would appreciate anyone confirming they are the right ones.

Also is it okay to use the MH batteries for jump starting or could there be a problem with electric circuits, or anything else, and is it advisable or not?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

A couple of vids to watch to get the sequence correct.











No reason not to do it, which is why there are attachment points, don't use the LBs though, only the engine battery.


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

Just don't do it direct off the battery...those points in your photos are the places you should do it (even shows you in the manual)


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

No way would |I ever jump start someone else.

Too much risk with modern ECU's - you could end up damaging your vehicle's electrics if the other vehicle has underlying issues.

Just my opinion - sorry.


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

> No way would |I ever jump start someone else.
> 
> Too much risk with modern ECU's - you could end up damaging your vehicle's electrics if the other vehicle has underlying issues.
> 
> Just my opinion - sorry.


Read the manual!!

The whole point of the connections under the bonnet (in the photos) is allow to jump start and be jump started without frying the ECU....just don't do it directly from the battery.

As clearly written IN THE MANUAL.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Thank you for that information that is yet another thing that I did not know.....

I knew that jump starting off the LB was a No No but I was not aware of the jump lead attachment points - we do not have a manual for the Ducato part and the Swift one is as much use as a cat flap on a submarine.......

So yet another potentially important lesson learned before it costs from MHF.

Thank you.

Dave


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks for the useful replies.

I don't have a manual and the handbook (Page 136) on Jump Starting says connect to the battery terminals (which are shown on a battery under the bonnet - but not on mine) and doesn't mention any other connection points.

I suppose it's up to individuals whether to help other drivers when they are in trouble but unless there was a real chance my systems might be b*ggered up I would try to assist by jump starting another vehicle.



:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

> Thanks for the useful replies.
> 
> I don't have a manual and the handbook (Page 136) on Jump Starting says connect to the battery terminals (which are shown on a battery under the bonnet - but not on mine) and doesn't mention any other connection points.
> 
> ...


The manual you have is probably done by your converter.........they clearly have no idea........the base van manual is what people require as they are the experts.

X250 vans need to be jump started/jump start from the connection points you have posted in the pics...NOT the battery.

older vans pre 2006 can be jumped via the battery because their ECU is different (UNLESS otherwise stated).


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

I remember trying to jump start my boss' Audi with my Corsa van a few years back and after a loud bang from the Audi we ended up towing it to the Garage.

I have just bought a 2002 Peugeot 2.0 powered Motorhome and the Guy that was selling it for the Owner said he had to jump start it to take it for the MOT as the battery was flat from where it stood idle for a year or so. 
He mentioned the Speedo was acting up and took £200 off the price (to include a couple of other bits as well). I have just been told I need a new Instrument Cluster at £620 as the old one was fried (possibly by Jump Starting) Not sure how true it is but needless to say I would avoid the same situation in future.


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

I would be extremely reluctant to use my camper or my car as a donor vehicle to jump start another as has already been mentioned , it can cause ecu issues.


If there was no other choice , I would consider disconnecting my vehicle battery and taking that to the dead vehicle to start it



The other option is to turn the headlights on on both vehicles as this possibly could protect the systems from any electrical surges


Note some semi traction leisure batteries can be used as a starter battery


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Do you know that you're not supposed to tow the X250 either.


----------



## Elci (Apr 27, 2014)

> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> > Do you know that you're not supposed to tow the X250 either.
> ...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Elci said:


> > Kev_n_Liz said:
> >
> >
> > > Do you know that you're not supposed to tow the X250 either.
> ...


----------

